

Announcing the Android Parcel Project  - briancooley
http://commonsware.com/blog/Android/2010/05/11/announcing-android-parcel-project.html

======
eplanit
I have to assume the name is homage to the Alan Parsons Project, and for that
alone I give it a nod.

